# my new 4 keeper bubs



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Bambi(fawn male)
mochee (beige male)
shadow (black female)
gingersnap (agouti female)*


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

there cute  Babys always look super cute especially when they start movin around and runnin after they open there eyes for the first time and the first time you notice them eating on there own. they grow up soooo quick tho...


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

SiNi5T3R said:


> there cute  Babys always look super cute especially when they start movin around and runnin after they open there eyes for the first time and the first time you notice them eating on there own. they grow up soooo quick tho...


yeah. they all have their eyes open how. bambi and mochee have ruby eyes and gingersnap and shadow have deep brown eyes. they also tasted their fist bite of yogurt... bambi approved lol... little fatty


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*OMG- what is cuter*

*left to right: gingersnap...photo shy lol, mochee, bambi, shadow*


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

That's precious!! I'll have to come down again soon to play with my little girl before she's all grown up!! Before I know it she'll be nekkid and spastic. XD Still waiting on a name... (I told my hubby he could name her, since he loves to name our animals... but the other two I'm getting are rescues and already have names, so I figured I owed him one) =P


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah very true. i have a feeling she will be one of the more hairless bubs. her hair is really thin


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

The whole double rex thing is amazing to me... I told my parents I was getting a rat that would lose most or all of her fur as she grew and I think they've begun to wonder if I need to get out more, haha... XD But I've been bitten bad by the rat bug, and they don't have to deal with her anyway! (Although I am planning on bringing at least one of my soon-to-be rat buddies over on a regular basis)


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

lol you should show them one time. maybe they will like her. shes quite a cutie. i caught her sucking her tail today. she was curled into a ball with her tail between her legs


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

haha XD That's cute! I'm sure my family will love her once they get over the initial reaction to the lack of fuzzy fur... my dad has a soft spot for rats (one of the only pets he's ever truly enjoyed) and my mom and brothers love animals. So it's pretty much a guarantee, I'm sure she'll charm them.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

im sure she will too. im glad she is going to someone i know and have met in person lol. it means i still get to see her... yay


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

And I hope you both post lots of pictures of them growing up, they are adorable


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

oh we will


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

Those babies look a little skinny. What are they eating? Are they nursing?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

they are eating just fine and even expoloring salad and yogurt


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

Well that's good. Maybe they just needed some more fat in their diets.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah im trying. now that they are trying solids i am trying to put a little bit of fatty food in there cuz obviously the mom isnt eating enough fatty foods


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

You could supplement them all with some ensure? You can get it at most grocery stores, it'll be great for mom and babies and its packed full of nutrients and good calories. Fatty food usually just has the opposite effect and malnutritions them. 

Banana, baby cereal etc.


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry, I mean fatty as in 'eat a lot of this and you'll be a healthy chunky rat' not fatty as in 'eat this steak trimming and become a balloon!'


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL the steak trimming is the only part I will eat :


----------

